# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Is what we see what we get?

## AbracadabraMan

Can someone tell me if the 3D printer that we see on the indiegogo campaign is exactly what we are getting, or will there be aesthetic modifications too it.  The reason I ask is because I think it looks very nice.  Is this just a prototype or is this the final product?

----------


## NewMatter

Most of the promotional images of the MOD-t are of a mock-up of what the final design will look like.  There is also a functional prototype that appears the Indiegogo video and also in some of the other videos posted (most are linked to in this forum) that has been used for development and testing.  We will essentially be taking the working mechanism of the functional prototype and putting it into the much more attractive design of the mock-up.  One of our major goals is to produce an attractive, quiet printer that you won't want to hide in a closet.  There may be a few minor tweaks to the appearance, but the final product will look very much like the design shown.

----------


## 3DPBuser

The clear cover will come off by lifting it up?

----------

